# Bandana. yey or nay?



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

maddison wears a pink bandana so people know she is a girl....she is big so they assume she is a male and they ask HIS name or how old HE is LOL...and i like bandanas they look cute i see alot of goldens wearing bandanas...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm all for whatever the owners think they like on this subject. I'm sure the dog doesn't mind either way. Personally I do not put a Bandanna on Tuff Dog. My wife will sneak one on him occasionally though

Oh and welcome :wavey: you should introduce yourself in the new member part of the forum.

Al & Tuff Dog


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max seems to like them. When I take it off him to change it, he'll look at me like he's bothered, and then nose the new one, like "hurry up, Mom, I'm nekkid!"
Same way with his collar, he doesn't like to have it off.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

laprincessa said:


> Max seems to like them. When I take it off him to change it, he'll look at me like he's bothered, and then nose the new one, like "hurry up, Mom, I'm nekkid!"
> Same way with his collar, he doesn't like to have it off.


Haha, that's cute!!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

No no no no.
No
In the name of all that is good and decent in this world, please please please *do not* put a bandana on your dog.
Unless you're wearing one yourself.
In which case you're not invited to my party.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't mind either way. I have seen much worse things put onto dogs.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

I love bandanas!
Shadow has a halloween one, christmas one, valentine, easter, and dora one! My daughter insisted on dora
I like her to wear one especially after a bath!
Plus its festive!! I also have one with her name on it, a pretty pink one!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Bandana sounds harmless to me!! 
Your dog is lucky, my daughter makes Amber wear her hoodies in our garden!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think they're cute, however my husband won't hear of the girls wearing them - or any other "accessory" for that matter!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

IMO, I don't think there is anything wrong with a bandana. I have always had male dogs, so I am careful not to get anything too "cutsie." They don't work too well with Brady though. The first groomer we brought him to used to put a bandana on him after his bath, and it quickly turned into a chew toy, so I stopped putting them on him just for safety reasons.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Yeah!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I think it's up to you to decide!  I don't want them on my own dog, but if you do, by all means go for it!!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

We love bandanas here! I have a whole collection of them!! Maximus loves them and when I go to the basket to get one, he runs over and sits politely to wait for me to put it on. Leo doesn't really mind either way, but he looks so cute with a bandana on! I actually use them to wipe goopy eyes, ears, drool, water drips etc... kinda like a doggie bib! Haha!

I say try 'em out and if it doesn't work, no biggie. =) Here are my boys stylin' it up here!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I like bandanas on humans and animals!.So,it's a YES!.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I never thought about it before...hmmm??? Off to buy Scout a bandana! They are cute! :dblthumb2


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, Sunny had a whole wardrobe of bandannas and she loved them. She was a girlie girl and really loved being groomed and dressed up in her "neck wear". 

Darby and Kirby only wear bandanna's for holidays and special events. They are always wrestling and I don't want them to get tangled in anything, or running (rolling) in mud and I have enough wash as it is....

I like them and so do the dogs. This might make a good poll question...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy will wear them occasionaly, but I dont have them just laying around. We wore them to doggie walks and him and his brother wore one on their birthday


----------



## d4nz0 (May 1, 2009)

Amazing, didn't think there would be so many replies in so little time! What a nice forum 

Apart from the fact it's my girlfriend that really wants one for her and I dont! lol I'm really not a fan of them, but due to public concensus I may have to give in on special occasions 

Thanks for all the comments and replies! Keep em coming, its interesting, and we'll make sure we get pics up in the new members section when we've got her safely home

Danny & Isla


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I love dogs in bandanas. my dogs don't wear them very often, but I think they are cute.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen wears a dark blue bandana ONLY when we are at a dog event, such as a walk to raise money for Humane Society or Animal Shelter.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

laprincessa said:


> Max seems to like them. When I take it off him to change it, he'll look at me like he's bothered, and then nose the new one, like "hurry up, Mom, I'm nekkid!"
> Same way with his collar, he doesn't like to have it off.


Beau is that same way with his collar and harness. It just makes me smile and I say the same thing to him. "Do you feel nekkid? or "Do you want to go nekkid?"

Mine dont really wear a bandana except for their Ryleys Run bandana when we go to an event. But that is because my hubby doesnt like them on the dogs.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

I love mine to wear bandanas. I make then for the pet resort/grooming salon I work at so we always have them. I love having them for different holidays and such.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I love them on mine once in a while, they don't wear them all the time. To dangerous with four around.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Couple weeks ago I said to hubby, "i'm goin to Walfart for fabric, I need to make bandnandandandass for Max." ( I have issues spelling that word, heee) He said, 'Have a good time." (I LOVE that man!)
I have been sewin up a storm, Max has a bunch of banandandandsaas to choose from now!


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

d4nz0 said:


> Amazing, didn't think there would be so many replies in so little time! What a nice forum
> 
> Apart from the fact it's my girlfriend that really wants one for her and I dont! lol I'm really not a fan of them, but due to public concensus I may have to give in on special occasions
> 
> ...


Danny

Stop the Madness! Now. Before It's Too Late.

Don't let Ilsa even _think_ about dressing that poor dog!

No Bananas. No Bandanas. No Bandanas

There's a little known provision in the Geneva Convention that prohibits bandanas of any kind on a prisoner of war. Look it up. 

I know, it all seems innocent enough now, _oh let's put a little bandana on the dog for May Day_, but_ this_ is where it ends up. 










Get a grip, man. If you won't save yourself, at least save your dog. 

Run. Hide. Now.

Allen


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry but NO NO NO, I hate them, this is a gorgous dog we are talking about not a toy to dress up, i would never ever put one on my dog, shes beautiful enough as it is


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Dog said:


> Bandana sounds harmless to me!!
> Your dog is lucky, my daughter makes Amber wear her hoodies in our garden!!!


WHERE'S THE PICTURE OF THIS???????????????????????????????

beth, moose and angel


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

d4nz0 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> First post!! Yay! Go Me!!
> 
> ...


What for?.............


----------



## d4nz0 (May 1, 2009)

avincent52 said:


> Danny
> 
> Stop the Madness! Now. Before It's Too Late.
> 
> ...


haha, nice one.

Was thinking about a little lee-way but not anymore  She'll no doubt make a username of her own and post you a message now! haha

I love this forum already and we dont even have a golden retriever yet!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Be reeeeeal careful when dissen' bandanas!! LOL


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ha -- well Danny here's one vote for you. I think bandanas on dogs are cheesy and cliche and the Labrador people make fun of our goldens for wearing bandanas. SO THERE you will never catch my GOLDEN wearing a stinkin' bandana!


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

I love bandannas on a dog. Go for it!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Ha -- well Danny here's one vote for you. I think bandanas on dogs are cheesy and cliche and the Labrador people make fun of our goldens for wearing bandanas. SO THERE you will never catch my GOLDEN wearing a stinkin' bandana!


 
Thank you! Me, too. All I can think of when I see them is a certain "breeder" and all the bajillions of photos she posted of dogs and puppied in bandanas and hats which helped in part to dupe nice people.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My Zoey loves to wear a bandana. If I leave it laying around she will pick it up and bring it to me so that I can put it on her.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm thinking Lucky would eat his. I'm going to get him one....guess I will find out.

I like bandannas! I think they are fun.


----------

